# CUTEST TURTLES?



## yagyujubei (Aug 21, 2011)

Baby box turtles are about the cutest turtles I have seen. Here's three brand new ones.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Sky2Mina (Aug 21, 2011)

Their eyes are huge. Sooo cute!


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 21, 2011)

That last picture is soooo cute!

Then they grow up and are even cuter!


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 21, 2011)

Awwww.. such big eyes. Big head, small body. hehe.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 21, 2011)

HUGE EYES! The last one reminds me of a Ninja turtle.. does "he" still need a name??


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 21, 2011)

How adorable!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 21, 2011)

Love those eyes...


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

Add me to the Big Eye fan club!! So cute


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Pictures like these should be illegal! They carry a bad disease called the "I wants!".


----------



## terryo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yup! Nothing like a baby Box Turtle! Adorable!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

They have those big ol' eyes- they really are just so darn cute!


----------

